# Hits from bots



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Hi people,

I keep getting hits on my website from Google and Bing bots but I cannot get my site to show up on searches with either according to what I provide on my site. SEO help here please.

BC


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

Could you provide the URL of the website, if needed by PM. 

There are a couple of reasons why this is happening, I would like to have a look what could be the reason.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Here is the link:

eZe Shop!


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

From a SEO standpoint there a couple of things that a working against you:

- Foremost: The website consists of 1 page with little text and 2 forms.
- The URL is promowebproductions.com, the name is eZe Shop!, description is 'Retail Food Prices', which is rather confusing.
- The description is 'Retail Food Prices' and keywords 'Food, Prices, Groceries, Retail, Shopping, Vernon, BC, Canada' are very general, thus a lot of websites have these
- H1, H2, H3 elements are missing as well as the use of the <p> element
- There is also some text about donating, which is rather much compared to the rest of the text on the page.

In general, and as far as Google ect is concerned: content and consistency are king. I guess with some modifications you should be good to go.

This will provide a good introduction in the basics of SEO: Beginners-guide-to-seo


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Thanks guy...I'll try to address those issues.

Keep up the good work!

BC


----------

